# Transistores, npn y pnp



## Andikar (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y nuevo en el tema de la electronica.

Tengo una duda sobre los transistores bipolares npn y pnp, cual es su diferencia, porque estuve haciendo pruebas con los transistores en un programa y me fije que los 2 hacen lo mismo, la unica diferencia que encontre es que la polarizacion de la base en el npn tiene que ser positiva y en la del pnp negativa, queria saber si hay alguna diferencia en los 2 o solo es diferencia de la arquitectura solamente?

De antemano muchas gracias.

Pd: El foro es genial ^^


----------



## pepechip (Mar 9, 2008)

hola
efectivamente como tu dices la unica diferencia es la polarizacion, pero no solamente de la base, sino tambien del emisor y colector. 
Todas las tensiones son opuestas  uno del otro.

te animo a que sigas aprendiendo.
saludos


----------



## carlosar81 (Nov 13, 2012)

pepechip dijo:


> hola
> efectivamente como tu dices la unica diferencia es la polarizacion, pero no solamente de la base, sino tambien del emisor y colector.
> Todas las tensiones son opuestas  uno del otro.
> 
> ...



.. y que pasaria si reemplazo un transistor pnp que esta montado en un circuito por el complementario npn?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 13, 2012)

Que no funcionaría ni a tiros


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 13, 2012)

Lo podrías hacer pero modificando el circuito, o sea, que No seguiría siendo el mismo circuito


----------



## Scooter (Nov 13, 2012)

Como poco invirtiendo la alimentación


----------



## miguelus (Nov 13, 2012)

Como bien dice Scooter
"Invirtiendo la alimentación"

Y añado, y todos los elementos que tengan polarización... Condensadores Electrolíticos, Diodos, etc.

Sal U2


----------



## albert00rf (Nov 13, 2012)

El transistor npn y pnp, a parte de todas las diferencias que habéis dicho, es que la base del NPN está fuertemente dopada, que en cristiano significa que son más rapidos que los pnp, de hecho los pnp se utilizan bastante menos que los npn, solo, cuando son absolutamente necesarios, en algunas fuentes de corriente por ejemplo..


----------



## gnroa (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola a todos, estuve leyendo el hilo y quiero hacer un circuito con un transistor NPN que funcione como interruptor, es para reemplazar un led rojo comun por otros 2 blancos de alto brillo, trabajando a 5 vol les adjunto una imagen, el problema que tengo es que no se que transistor usar, necesito uno que sea facil de conseguir, ya que no es un circuito complejo, saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 18, 2013)

Poniendo el transistor como emisor común (la patita en forma de flecha conectado a tierra/masa), y conectando los LED's nuevos al colector cada uno con su resistencia, creo que sería lo ideal.

El transistor (si no excede los 100ma, o menos mejor), puede ser un BC548, muy común.

La resistencia podría estar bien.

Saludos.


----------



## vistroni (Ene 18, 2013)

Puedes utilizar el BC547, es muy común.
O si quieres algo más de corriente y gastar un poquito más, el 2N2222

Y sí, también el BC548


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 18, 2013)

vistroni dijo:


> Y sí, también el BC548



BC546/7/8/9 y BC550 son todos los mismos, solo cambia el voltaje de trabajo.

Viendo la hoja de datos, los BC nombrados son de 100ma


----------



## vistroni (Ene 18, 2013)

No necesitas utilizar más que el BC547 o BC548 que son los más comerciales, no le busques más.
Es más, el 2N3904 tambien te sirve, el primero que encuentres de todos esos.
Todos te dan los requerimientos necesarios.
De la corriente ni te preocupes, pues necesitas sólo 3 leds a lo máximo.
Si sólo consiguieras el 2N2222, también te sirve, aunque es para algo de más corriente, es muy comercial.
Saludos.


----------



## gnroa (Ene 18, 2013)

Muchas gracias, es el tipo de respuesta que necesitaba, me gustaria entender porque cambiar de lado el transistor, ya que estaba en el positivo, porque es mas conveniente en masa, es una pregunta mas por curiosidad que por otra cosa, lo otro es en que influye los ma que me pasaste en tu comentario, gracias DJ T3 y vistroni.


----------



## chclau (Ene 18, 2013)

si pones la carga en el emisor, la tension de base tiene que superar a la tension de base-emisor mas la tension sobre la carga. Poniendo la carga en el colector tenes varia ventajas, una de ellas es que la tension en la base puede ser muy baja y el transistor conduce igual, por lo que podras con la tension de salida de un micro,tipicamente 3.3v, controlar tensiones mucho mas altas en la carga, por ejemplo de 12V


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola.

Así como está el circuito, el transistor es innecesario, sólo elimina el transistor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gnroa (Ene 20, 2013)

La fuente esta a modo de ilustracion elaficionado, lo que en realidad quiero hacer es cambiar el led de un joystick analogico comun por 2 de alto brillo, y a eso viene el uso del transistor, estuve revisando la placa y vi que si va a ser posible como me recomendaron, asi que el proyecto va marchando muy bien. hace un rato encontre que tengo guardados 3 ejemplares del bc549... me sirve igual no? segun el amigo 





DJ T3 dijo:


> BC546/7/8/9 y BC550 son todos los mismos, solo cambia el voltaje de trabajo.
> 
> Viendo la hoja de datos, los BC nombrados son de 100ma



no hay problema. Les agradezco mucho la ayuda y guia de todos


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 22, 2016)

Buenas noches. Reavivo el tema del reemplazo de transistores aplicado a una fuente de alimentación. Se trata de reemplazar tres transistores de potencia NPN por sus complementarios PNP. Lo hice a modo de ejercicio. Adjunto el circuito original y el circuito modificado, respecto de éste último, que aplica transistores PNP, me gustaría saber si he hecho lo correcto.
Gracias desde ahora.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2016)

Me parece que si que va.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 24, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Me parece que si que va.



Gracias! Scooter.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 25, 2016)

Tal vez me equivoque, pero me cuesta ver que los PNP de la segunda imagen puedan conducir en algún momento, ya que la juntura B-E siempre quedará en inversa (siempre la base será más positiva que el emisor).


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 25, 2016)

Me parece que tenés razón, Cosmefulanito04.
Lo armé de esta forma, pero el circuito no regula. Será que tengo que intercambiar emisor por colector?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 25, 2016)

Deberías hacer algo así:


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 25, 2016)

Muchas gracias, Cosmefulanito04. Lo modifico y mañana te comento.
Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola. Cosmefulanito04: lo probé como me dijiste y en efecto, funciona de esa manera.
Cuando redibujé el circuito original para colocarle los transistores complementarios, me guié según el criterio de que la corriente en los NPN va de colector a emisor, y en ese circuito el transistor de control y el de potencia estaban conectados por sus emisores. Siguiendo la lógica de "invertir", mi primer esquema con los PNP tenía a las bases de los transistores conectadas por los colectores. La lógica me indicaba eso, pero el circuito así no funcionaba. Me podrías explicar qué error cometí o qué cosa no tuve en cuenta? ya que quiero aprender y me interesa mucho este tema.
Gracias!

Editado: dejo la pregunta abierta para que cualquiera que lo desee pueda responder.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 26, 2016)

Buenísimo que funcionó, después tené en cuenta si las corrientes que le suministras a la base del 1er transistor es suficiente para que el transistor de potencia pueda conducir en plena carga.

Sobre el error, principalmente son dos:

1- El que mencioné antes, nunca el transistor iba a conducir teniendo la base en una tensión más positiva que el emisor, en un PNP el diodo B-E es contrario a un NPN. Fijate que al colocar el emisor a GND, inmediatamente hacés que el E siempre tenga una tensión más baja o a lo sumo igual que el E. En cambio en un NPN, lo que hiciste es como si la B tuviera una tensión menor al E, nunca conduciría.

2- No implementaste la configuración colector común o que en el caso de una fuente de alimentación se lo suele llamar "seguidor" (debido a que en el E casi se tiene la misma tensión que en B, solo difieren en la caída de tensión del diodo B-E). Lo que intentaste implementar fue un emisor común, si en vez de conectar el E a GND, lo hubieras hecho a VCC, conseguirías una configuración que funcionaría como llave, es decir algo que satura/corta según la corriente en base, en definitiva no es lo que buscabas, ya que para obtener una regulación lineal mediante los transistores es necesario que los transistores funcionen en la zona activa. 

Sobre el punto 2, seguí el circuito de los NPN, fijate que la tensión de referencia la tenés en base, la carga la tenés sobre el emisor, por lo tanto se lo considera un colector común (pata del transistor donde no está ni la carga ni la tensión/corriente de referencia/entrada). 

Si seguís el circuito que planteo, vas a ver que prácticamente es un espejo del circuito NPN, solo que en vez de regular la rama "+", se regula la rama "-", funciona como un regulador 79xx (regulador negativo).

El zener se debe cambiar de posición para permitir que los transistores entren en corte (0v a la salida) cuando sobre la base de los mismos tienen una tensión de referencia igual a Vcc, en esa condición el diodo la tensión sobre el E al igual que sobre la B es la misma y el transistor no conduce.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 26, 2016)

Muchas gracias Cosmefulanito04 por tomarte el trabajo de darme una explicación tan detallada. Un lujo!

Elaficionado: gracias por tus aportes como siempre. Mirando el esquemático, veo que utilizaste el mismo que había comenzado yo, y que es casi igual excepto que el colector del transistor de protección está conectado sobre el negativo del capacitor (puesto que en este esquema había invertido todos los componentes con polaridad) mientras que en el otro esquema aportado por el forista el colector va conectado al positivo del capacitor.
Esto es correcto?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 26, 2016)

Si ves bien el esquema de *elaficionado*, vas a ver que es exactamente el mismo que publique.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 26, 2016)

Si, Cosmefulanito04. Claramente estoy aprendiendo mucho de ustedes,y lo agradezco sinceramente. Como todavía soy algo duro con los diagramas, te cuento que los imprimí y me senté a compararlos y es verdad, en la práctica son *casi* iguales. Me atrevo a señalarte, empero, una única diferencia y es la polaridad del capacitor conectado al colector del segundo BC558. Me pregunto si esa puede ser una diferencia importante. Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 26, 2016)

Exactamente, esa es la única diferencia y el resultado que se obtiene es el mismo, tanto poner el capacitor contra GND (como hice) como ponerlo contra Vcc (como hizo *elaficionado*). La única función de ese capacitor es filtrar los ruidos, ya sea a través de GND o VCC (en alterna los dos se comportan como GND).


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 26, 2016)

Me aclaraste completamente las cosas. Muchas gracias. Cordiales saludos!


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 28, 2016)

Si intercalara un transistor intermedio entre el BC558 y el MJ2955 sería posible llevar este circuito a más de 2 Amperes? Naturalmente con el transformador adecuado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2016)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Exactamente, esa es la única diferencia y el resultado que se obtiene es el mismo, tanto poner el capacitor contra GND (como hice) como ponerlo contra Vcc (como hizo *elaficionado*). La única función de ese capacitor es filtrar los ruidos, ya sea a través de GND o VCC (en alterna los dos se comportan como GND).


En teoria son lo mismo en alterna, en la practica debes usar GND por que la impedancia a traves de Vcc es mucho mas alta y esto provoca un muy mal filtrado... entre otras cosas.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 29, 2016)

Gracias, Dr. Zoidberg.
Una pregunta de principiante: ¿el transistor de protección, no debería ser uno de mediana potencia y no uno de propósito general? Según entiendo, la función de este transistor es derivar corriente de la base del transistor de paso cuando la corriente tiende a infinito en caso de cortocircuito. Es decir, supera ampliamente los 100 mA que un BC558 puede manejar. ¿Estoy en lo cierto o se me escapa algo?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 29, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En teoria son lo mismo en alterna, en la practica debes usar GND por que la impedancia a traves de Vcc es mucho mas alta y esto provoca un muy mal filtrado... entre otras cosas.



¿Por el diodo decís? Eso se me escapa.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Gracias, Dr. Zoidberg.
> Una pregunta de principiante: ¿el transistor de protección, no debería ser uno de mediana potencia y no uno de propósito general? Según entiendo, la función de este transistor es derivar corriente de la base del transistor de paso cuando la corriente tiende a infinito en caso de cortocircuito. Es decir, supera ampliamente los 100 mA que un BC558 puede manejar. ¿Estoy en lo cierto o se me escapa algo?



La función de ese transistor es tirar abajo la tensión de las junturas E-B de los dos transistores para que no conduzcan, no debería ser de potencia.


----------



## chclau (Ene 29, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Gracias, Dr. Zoidberg.
> Una pregunta de principiante: ¿el transistor de protección, no debería ser uno de mediana potencia y no uno de propósito general? Según entiendo, la función de este transistor es derivar corriente de la base del transistor de paso cuando la corriente tiende a infinito en caso de cortocircuito. Es decir, supera ampliamente los 100 mA que un BC558 puede manejar. ¿Estoy en lo cierto o se me escapa algo?



No existe tal cosa en el universo real como "corriente que tiende a infinito". Esa es una idea matemática, no física. La corriente de la carga comienza a subir, y antes de que llegue a valores altos, ya el transistor de protección comienza a conducir, robando corriente (vos mismo lo pusiste) DE BASE.

Cuál es la magnitud de la corriente de base en esa fuente?





cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Por el diodo decís? Eso se me escapa.



No es por el diodo. La función de algunos capacitores es filtrar ruidos. Para eso necesitás un valor de referencia.

Idealmente tanto GND como VCC en alterna tienen impedancia cero. En la realidad ninguno de los dos es cero, pero generalmente la impedancia del plano de tierra es mucho más cercana a cero que el de alimentación.

Esto se ve en forma más patente en los PCB en los que GND suele ser una o varias capas sólidas y continuas, mientras que Vcc suele estar agujereada y dividida entre las diversas tensiones del circuito. Por eso la impedancia del plano de GND es más cercana a cero que la de Vcc.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 29, 2016)

chclau dijo:


> Cuál es la magnitud de la corriente de base en esa fuente?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Amperes máximo. Igual, algo sucede con el circuito de protección porque el transistor de potencia hizo kaput!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 29, 2016)

Tenés razón, la protección falla y por lo que dijo *chclau* arriba, ese transistor no está quitando corriente en la base, sino que la está agregando (peor!).

Sin embargo la "protección" trata de tirar abajo la tensión E-B de los transistores principales a medida que la carga aumenta, la fuente disminuye la tensión, aunque no lo consigue del todo.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 29, 2016)

Se me ocurrió que esto podría funcionar con arreglo a los limitadores de corriente hechos con transistores NPN...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 29, 2016)

Ese circuito no vá a funcionar.

Estuve recapitulando un poco el circuito original y funciona bien, solo que hay que buscar la corriente máxima de carga que uno desee. 

Volviendo al tema: 

- ¿Cuál es la carga máxima que esperas?
- ¿Pusiste el disipador adecuado en el transistor de potencia?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 29, 2016)

Cosmefulanito04... quiero ser como vos, mirar un circuito y saber si funciona o no... (no es broma, lo digo en serio).
Lo hice pensando en la limitación de corriente que se usa en algunas fuentes, con NPN...

En cuanto a la corriente de salida, la resistencia que tenía era de 0,47 Ohms, con lo cual, si no entendí mal la teoría 0,7 Volt / 0.47 Ohms = 1,4 Amperes. un poco menos de corriente de la que se supone soporta el circuito (2 Amperes).
En cuanto al disipador, si, tenía un disipador, aunque no generoso, pero lo tenía. Y tenía la grasa siliconada blanca, los bujes y la mica, todo bien armado.
Pero aquí me surge otra inquietud. Ya mosqueado, se me ocurrió abrir el transistor fallecido. Y me parece que es una falsificación. Una espuma blanca sobre un cuadradito de silicio que ni se veía... (adjunto imagen tomada con el celular y ampliada con lupa).
Me parece que, viendo los cuadraditos de silicón mucho más grandes de otros transistores de potencia, es una falsificación. La marca es Toshiba, pero desapareció después de la apertura... ya que lo hice un poco a lo carnicero.
Por ende, si el transistor no es original, por más que insistamos, me parece que se va a quemar poniendo la fuente a alimentar un LED...

En honor a la verdad, el circuito tiene una modificación. Al colocar el BC558 como control del 2955 vi que la fuente no regulaba, entonces intercalé un BD136 entre ambos... conectado en D'Arlington. Perdón por la omisión.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 30, 2016)

En el circuito último que puse el montaje no es viable porque  la base del transistor de protección es más positiva que el emisor? Porque está conectada al emisor del transistor de potencia, y el emisor está conectado a la base del de potencia, que según entiendo, recibe una tensión mucho menor?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 30, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> En cuanto a la corriente de salida, la resistencia que tenía era de 0,47 Ohms, con lo cual, si no entendí mal la teoría 0,7 Volt / 0.47 Ohms = 1,4 Amperes. un poco menos de corriente de la que se supone soporta el circuito (2 Amperes).



Es correcto el análisis, tené en cuenta que en realidad el transistor puede empezar a conducir un poco antes o un poco después, es lo malo de polarizar al transistor por tensión, el control es malo. Por lo tanto, para asegurarse bien, suponé 0,8v en vez de 0,7v, eso te dá 0,56 ohms. Con esa modificación, es probable que cortes antes de 1,4A, pero es mejor eso a que corte después.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> En cuanto al disipador, si, tenía un disipador, aunque no generoso, pero lo tenía. Y tenía la grasa siliconada blanca, los bujes y la mica, todo bien armado.



Tenés que calcularlo bien. La peor condición para el transistor se dá cuando la fuente entrega plena carga (1,4A) y la tensión es baja. Si, lo último es confuso, pero es lógico ya que el transistor es el que se encarga de disipar el exceso de potencia que no utilizas. Entonces recapitulando un poco, tu peor condición será:

IL(max)=1,4A
Vout(min)=IL(max)*Rshunt=1,4A*0,56 ohms= 0,8v (redondeo)
Vcc(sin regular)=24Vac*1,42=34 Vdc (continuos)
Vtransistor(max)=Vcc(sin regular)-Vout(min)=33,2v

Con esos datos, ya podés obtener la potencia que deberá disipar ese transistor:

Ptransistor(max)=Vtransistor(max)*IL(max)=33,2v*1,4A=46,48 W 

Es una potencia muuuy importante, por tal motivo el disipador deberá calcularse muy bien. Incluso con la protección limitadora de corriente, si el disipador no es el correcto, el transistor se muere.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Pero aquí me surge otra inquietud. Ya mosqueado, se me ocurrió abrir el transistor fallecido. Y me parece que es una falsificación. Una espuma blanca sobre un cuadradito de silicio que ni se veía... (adjunto imagen tomada con el celular y ampliada con lupa).
> Me parece que, viendo los cuadraditos de silicón mucho más grandes de otros transistores de potencia, es una falsificación. La marca es Toshiba, pero desapareció después de la apertura... ya que lo hice un poco a lo carnicero.
> Por ende, si el transistor no es original, por más que insistamos, me parece que se va a quemar poniendo la fuente a alimentar un LED...



Yo verificaría que primero el disipador sea el correcto.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> En honor a la verdad, el circuito tiene una modificación. Al colocar el BC558 como control del 2955 vi que la fuente no regulaba, entonces intercalé un BD136 entre ambos... conectado en D'Arlington. Perdón por la omisión.



No debería modificar mucho el tema, lo único que perdés es rango dinámico en la regulación de tensión, antes la tensión la fijabas de esta forma:

Vref=Vcc(sin regular)-[Vzener*Rpote2/(Rpote2+Rpote1)] con Rpote = Rpote1 + Rpote2
Vout=Vcc(sin regular)-[Vref+Veb1+Veb2]

Ahora al agregar ese transistor:

Vout=Vcc(sin regular)-[Vref+Veb1+Veb2+Veb3]

Si suponemos Vzener=30v, Veb1=Veb2=Veb3=0,7v (no es tan así, más que nada en el transistor de potencia, pero sirve para darse una idea) y con el pote a pleno para máxima tensión:

Vref= Vcc(sin regular)-Vzener= 34v-30v= 4v
Vout= 34v-[4v+0,7v+0,7v+0,7v]= 27,9v

Cuando antes era 28,6v (+0,7V).



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> En el circuito último que puse el montaje no es viable porque  la base del transistor de protección es más positiva que el emisor? Porque está conectada al emisor del transistor de potencia, y el emisor está conectado a la base del de potencia, que según entiendo, recibe una tensión mucho menor?



No estás polarizando la juntura E-B del transistor que funciona como protección, a pesar del aumento de tensión sobre la resistencia de 0,3ohms debido a una gran corriente de carga, ese transistor ni se entera.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 30, 2016)

De acuerdo, Cosmefulanito04. Voy a probar con un disipador grande y con unos MJ2955 de Motorola que conseguí hoy. Gracias por toda la información. Pruebo y te cuento.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 30, 2016)

Para que te dés una idea, yo le calculo que uno de estos iría bien:









			
				Especificaciones dijo:
			
		

> Dimensiones: Base 126mm - Altura 43mm - Espesor núcleo central 5mm.
> Distancia interior entre aletas(del centro): Menor 28 mm - Mayor 47 mm.
> Resistencia térmica: 1.4º C/W para 75mm
> Superficie: mm²/mm
> Peso por Metro: 2.808 Kg.



Lo más importante, la resistencia térmica tiene que se de 1.6º C/W (o menor). Mientras menor el valor, mayor será el disipador.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 30, 2016)

Tengo justo uno de esos, Cosmefulanito04. Lo voy a adaptar porque el encapsulado del Motorola es TO-3P.
Gracias! Te voy contando como va la cosa. En cuanto a la protección, así como está puesta en el circuito que me pasaste debería funcionar? O el transistor agrega corriente?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 30, 2016)

Como estaba en el mensaje #23 va bien, con una R=0,56 ohms limita hasta 1,4 A aproximadamente, es decir que si ponés en corto la fuente, esa será la corriente máxima que suministre. 

Eso es lo malo de esta protección, solo sirve para limitar la corriente, pero no para cortar la alimentación.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 30, 2016)

Si, tengo otra protección que podría acoplarle, es una que trabaja a través de un relé y un SCR, te cuento que la probé en una fuente y anda muy bien. El post es éste: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/agregar-proteccion-esta-fuente-136019/


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Rehice el circuito (el otro estaba ya bastante deteriorado por los cambios de componentes).
Volví a armarlo según esquema con transformador de 24 V, transistor de potencia MJE2955.
Potenciómetro se quema con humo y luz. Intento probar con un transformador más pequeño: coloco un transformador de 21 Volt 0.5 Amperes. Reduzco el valor del zener de 30 a 24 Volt. Potenciómetro vuelve a arder.
Deshabilito la protección dejando aislado el tercer transistor y la resistencia, con iguales resultados.
Entre aquel circuito y éste, la única diferencia es el transistor, aquel era MJ2955 TO-3 y este un MJE2955 encapsulado T-126.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

Vamos por pasos, un transistor con encapsulado T-126 a la salida *no sirve* para la potencia que necesitas.

Dejando de lado ese transistor, probá lo siguiente (trafo de 24v):

1- Sin transistores y sin potenciómetro, solo con R2 y el zener de 30v, medí que entre los terminales de R2 tengas aproximadamente 4v.

2- Con 1 corroborado, agregá el potenciómetro en paralelo al zener y en con el terminal del medio corroborá que la tensión varía de 4v a 34v (aproximadamente). Puede que el pote se haya dañado, verificalo previamente la resistencia previamente con el tester.

3- Con 2 funcionando correctamente, sin capacitor, agregale el 558 y sin el transistor de potencia, colocale una carga débil entre emisor y la rama "+" (algo como 10kohms para arriba). Jugando con el potenciómetro, deberías verificar que la alimentación varía.

4- Con 3 verificado, corroborar el estado del capacitor (que no esté en corto) y agregarlo a la base del 558. Debería seguir funcionando igual que en el punto 3.

5- Si hasta al punto 4 vas bien, agregale el transistor de potencia que corresponde y volvé a verificar que todo funcione bien.

6- Por último, agregá el limitador de corriente.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Vamos por pasos, un transistor con encapsulado T-126 a la salida *no sirve* para la potencia que necesitas.



Perdón, Cosmefulanito04. Es TO-3P. No conozco todavía cabalmente los nombres. El TO-126 son los que usan los BD136, 137, etc. Este es más grande.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Perdón, Cosmefulanito04. Es TO-3P. No conozco todavía cabalmente los nombres. El TO-126 son los que usan los BD136, 137, etc. Este es más grande.



Me parecía raro que para semejante bestia use ese tipo de encapsulado. Para un BD ese encapsulado que mencionás es correcto.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Si. Soy un apurado. Entonces ése transistor en ése encapsulado me sirve?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Si. Soy un apurado. Entonces ése transistor en ése encapsulado me sirve?



Sep, el famoso y querido "huevo frito".


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Pero este Motorola no es el huevo frito (el de mi foto de avatar). Es cuadrado y grandote, más grueso y alto y ancho que el T-126....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Pero este Motorola no es el huevo frito (el de mi foto de avatar). Es cuadrado y grandote, más grueso y alto y ancho que el T-126....



¿Es este?:






Si es así, pasame el link de la hoja de datos del transistor con ese encapsulado, no creo que pueda disipar tanto como el to-3, pero hay que ver la hoja antes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Hoja de datos encontré del MJE2955T. El transistor éste es un MJE2955K. Pero te copio un fragmento de una lista de transistores de potencia en donde lo mencionan específicamente. Te lo marqué. En la página de Motorola hay hojas de datos pero con el encapsulado TO-220. Y hay también una hoja de datos escaneada, también de Motorola pero de una versión en TO-126. Así que esto que te paso es lo más cercano que tengo. Lo compré ayer en una cueva en el Once. Ese transistor debe tener como veintipico de años, supongo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Hoja de datos encontré del MJE2955T. El transistor éste es un MJE2955K. Pero te copio un fragmento de una lista de transistores de potencia en donde lo mencionan específicamente. Te lo marqué. En la página de Motorola hay hojas de datos pero con el encapsulado TO-220. Y hay también una hoja de datos escaneada, también de Motorola pero de una versión en TO-126. Así que esto que te paso es lo más cercano que tengo. Lo compré ayer en una cueva en el Once. Ese transistor debe tener como veintipico de años, supongo.



Trata de evitar once, como decís, son cuevas. Es mejor pagar un poco más, pero que la cosa funcione, te recomiendo las casas que hay por Paraná.

Acá encontré algo de ese modelo:

http://www.semicon-data.com/transistor/tc/ma/tc_ma_102.html

Me llama la atención el encapsulado, ¿es ese?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Mirá, te adjunto una foto que saqué comparándolo con un BD137 para que te des una idea. En cuanto a las casas de Paraná, te cuento que me las recorrí todas. Microelectrónica es la única que suele tenerlo en stock pero ahora le estaba faltando y no sabía cuando iban a reponer. Las demás (SYC, LED, Rodar, Electrocomponentes) no lo tienen.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

No pude conseguir la hoja de datos del k, solo consigo la del T que es un TO-220 y es distinto.

De la tabla que me pasaste, falta un dato que es la temperatura de juntura máxima, en el TO-3 (tipo huevo frito), esa temperatura era de 200ºC, el TO-220 es de 150ºC y en este encapsulado no se sabe. 

Vamos a la peor condición, que es la del TO-220, suponiendo 150ºC de TJ, el disipador deberá tener una resistencia térmica de 0,7ºC/W, algo así:







Bestial, seguro muy caro.

La otra que te queda, es limitar aún más la corriente, a por ej. 1A para mantener el disipador anterior.

Sobre Paraná, raro Syc o Micróelectronica, en Electrocomponentes no vas a conseguir nada en esa sucursal, tenés que preguntar en la de la calle Solís.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Dale, buenísimo, Cosmefulanito04. Mil gracias!!! Me pongo a buscar un TO-3 o TO-220 para no complicar tanto la cuestión.
En cuanto al limitador de corriente, me parece que lo voy a dejar by-pass y probarle a la salida el otro que te indiqué en #49. Lleva un par de componentes más pero protege contra corto desconectando la tensión de fuente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Dale, buenísimo, Cosmefulanito04. Mil gracias!!! Me pongo a buscar un TO-3 o TO-220 para no complicar tanto la cuestión.



Peor que el TO-220 no creo que sea, de todos los encapsulados el TO-220 es el que peor disipa.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> En cuanto al limitador de corriente, me parece que lo voy a dejar by-pass y probarle a la salida el otro que te indiqué en #49. Lleva un par de componentes más pero protege contra corto desconectando la tensión de fuente.



Me parece bien, en mi fuente yo hice algo parecido en funcionamiento, para mí es lo mejor, cortar de inmediato ante un corto/exceso de corriente.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Entonces me inclino por el huevo frito.
Estuve comprobando la parte de regulación con el trafo de 21 Volt  (porque el de 24 lo necesito para otro uso). En R2 tengo 1,8-2,1 V en lugar de 4 V (lo cual es lógico porque he disminuido la tensión de entrada) con una tensión rectificada de 25-26 Volt.
El zener es de 24 Volt. Sin embargo, a partir de allí se pierde la regulación. El potenciómetro (nuevo) no tiene efecto sobre la tensión. Lo extraje y comprobé pero conserva su conducción en un único sentido.
Voy a sacar todos los componentes (ya saqué todos los transistores) y rearmar el circuito paso a paso.
Te cuento de mis progresos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Entonces me inclino por el huevo frito.
> Estuve comprobando la parte de regulación con el trafo de 21 Volt  (porque el de 24 lo necesito para otro uso). En R2 tengo 1,8-2,1 V en lugar de 4 V (lo cual es lógico porque he disminuido la tensión de entrada) con una tensión rectificada de 25-26 Volt.
> El zener es de 24 Volt.



Hasta ahí vas bien.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Sin embargo, a partir de allí se pierde la regulación. El potenciómetro (nuevo) no tiene efecto sobre la tensión. Lo extraje y comprobé pero conserva su conducción en un único sentido.



Es decir que:



			
				Yo dijo:
			
		

> 2- Con 1 corroborado, agregá el potenciómetro en paralelo al zener y en con el terminal del medio corroborá que la tensión varía de 4v a 34v (aproximadamente). Puede que el pote se haya dañado, verificalo previamente la resistencia previamente con el tester.



No pudiste corroborarlo. Por las dudas, la idea es probar de esta forma:


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Lo pude corroborar reemplazando el zener. Hasta ahí bien.  Agregué el 558. Agregué una resistencia de 12K y verifiqué la variación de tensión sobre la carga. Agregué el capacitor, ahora regula bárbaro. Cuando agrego el de potencia, queda en 22-23 Volt. Quito el de potencia (puesto con disipador pero unido al circuito con cables para no montar y desmontar) y coloco un BD137 (eso me había funcionado antes). Regula bien desde 0.7 hasta 24 Volt.
Hasta ahí, funciona todo. Pero cuando meto el de potencia unido por su base al emisor del BD137... colector a masa y emisor a la salida, se pierde la regulación por completo y el circuito, moviendo el potenciómetro, muestra una tensión que varía poco en 11,8 Volt. El problema, me parece, es que a la base del MJE2955 llegan 29 Volt.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2016)

¿No estarás colocando mal el transistor?

Por lo que ví en esta página:

http://www.semicon-data.com/transistor/tc/ma/tc_ma_102.html

De frente, los terminales son:

B - C - E

Podrías verificar con el tester en modo diodo, que solo conduzca cuando el (+) está en E y el (-) en B y no al revés.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

No, Cosmefulanito04. Lo medí en modo diodos y también me aseguré con el Compometer. En este extraño transistor el esquema es ECB. Me marca con el pin derecho menor resistencia con el medio (colector) y mayor con el pin izquierdo (emisor). Por las dudas, también medí usando el terminal rojo del tester... pero no marca nada.
Lo único que se me ocurre es dejar de lado ese transistor y usar otro PNP. Un TIP2955, o un TIP42C.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 1, 2016)

Agarrá el transistor y probá este circuito:



Con D1/D2 siendo un led.

Si el transistor está bien conectado y en buen estado, en una posición el led enciende y en la otra no. 

Probalo suponiendo los terminales tal como dijiste:

E - C - B

Y si no funciona, probá:

B - C - E

La fuente tratá de que sea de 3v, sino queda otra, probá con 5v (no mucho más, ya que se podría arruinar el diodo de la juntura E-B).


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 1, 2016)

No hay problema, tengo una fuente regulable y lo puedo probar a 3 V.
Funciona con los dos esquemas, suponiendo E-C-B. Con el primero enciende el LED, con el segundo no.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 1, 2016)

Entonces el transistor parece estar bien y los terminales son como mencionastes.

Tal vez al armar el circuito de la fuente lo pusiste mal.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 1, 2016)

No creo, Cosmefulanito04. Estoy seguro de haberlo armado bien. Te digo más, aparte de revisarlo varias veces lo armé al aire, con cables soldados a cada terminal para ver "gráficamente" las conexiones.
En lugar de ése puse un TIP42C y regula perfectamente. No sé si será un problema de polarización en éste transistor en particular.
Quedará, pues, adosarle un disipador al transistor y limitar la corriente (ya que el TIP42C es TO-220 y me dijiste que es el que peor disipa) y después aplicarle  el circuito de protección que te dije... que según entiendo no tiene que variar en nada, porque se aplica a la salida de la fuente.
Mil gracias por toda la ayuda, estimado amigo, creo que con esta experiencia he realizado un aprendizaje enorme.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 1, 2016)

Le intercalaste el 3 er transistor?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 1, 2016)

Si. Están en D'Arlington el BC558, el BD136 y el TIP42C.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 5, 2016)

Armé el circuito, pero su regulación es muy deficiente (esto, seguramente, viene del diseño original y no de los aportes de los foristas). Por ejemplo, al colocar una carga pequeña (un intermitente con un 555 y un relé) la tensión caía desde 12 a 4 Volt. Entonces opté por modificar el circuito de una fuente que me pasó un amigo y me lancé a armarlo.
En principio, regula, y con bastante estabilidad. Modifiqué el esquema original para colocar los componentes que utilicé. El problema es que usando un transformador de 15 Volt sin punto medio, no logro bajar a 0 Volt y el mínimo queda a 10 V. Y si cambio el zener de 16 V por uno de 12 Volt el mínimo no cambia. Alguien me puede explicar qué estoy haciendo mal? Gracias!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 5, 2016)

La rama del zener del final con la resistencia limitador debería ir al revés, no me puse analizar que pasa con la etapa anterior.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 5, 2016)

*Cosmefulanito04 * como siempre, gracias! Espero poder serte de utilidad en algún momento.
El circuito funciona como me indicaste. La protección, si bien no actúa cortando la alimentación, sí produce un descenso de la tensión que protege al transistor de paso.
Por mi parte puede darse por resuelta esta inquietud. Gracias a todos quienes realizaron sus aportes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 6, 2016)

En cuanto al circuito de protección, noté un par de veces que el LED rojo no encendía, aunque la tensión bajaba al juntar los terminales de salida. Pensé ingenuamente que el circuito funcionaría así al estar invertidas las polaridades de los componentes.
Un amigo me hizo notar que si bien puede que baje la tensión, ese comportamiento no es el esperado de ese circuito de protección. Me sugirió que lo invierta (orden de los transistores y ubicación del mismo sobre la rama positiva e incluso polaridad de los componentes. Aquí les presento el esquema. Lo he realizado pero sin embargo la fuente no regula.
Al menos, con el esquema anterior, la fuente poseía una buena regulación. Les pido orientación sobre cuál es la mejor manera de portar esta protección a la nueva fuente. Gracias desde ya.

Luego de un rato he retornado al circuito original (#78) forzándola a un cortocircuito de mediana duración. Como consecuencia del mismo, los transistores BC558 y BC549 salen de servicio y la fuente pierde regulación. No ocurre lo mismo con los transistores ubicados en la salida del circuito, por lo cual, puedo considerar que el circuito de protección está encaminado a mejorar utilizando el esquema del #78. Al reemplazar los dos BC la fuente vuelve a funcionar.
Toda esta información que aporto es porque estoy haciendo pruebas, a veces razonadas, a veces confundiéndome. Doy por hecho que muchos de los foristas ven mucho mejor que yo las cosas, me podrán aconsejar. 
Gracias nuevamente.

Nota: con este esquema que publico, incluso intercambiando la posición del zener con el divisor de tensión, no he logrado que el circuito regule.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 7, 2016)

Cosas que veo mal del circuito #78:

1- El valor del zener es demasiado elevado para el trafo que tenés, a la salida de 9Vac obtenés apenas 12,78V y tu zener es de 16V, en otras palabras, nunca vas a poder polarizar bien ese zener porque no tenés suficiente tensión de fuente.

2- Como ya te mencioné, la rama de ese zener debe ir al revés.

Cosas que veo mal del circuito #81:

1- Como ya te mencioné, la rama de ese zener debe ir al revés.

2- El valor del zener es muy alto.

3- La polarización del BC558 con la resistencia de shunt no es correcta, ya que esa red debería ir conectada entre el emisor y la base, no entre emisor y colector.

4- El led está al revés, nunca va a encender.

5- Hay que analizar bien el comportamiento del diodo 1N4007 con la rama del zener cambiada.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 7, 2016)

Estimado Cosmefulanito04: en verdad lo del valor del transformador es torpeza mía al no haber modificado el esquema puesto que estoy prescindiendo del punto medio y el transformador es 9+9, con lo cual dispongo de 18*1.4142= 25.38 Volt.
Lo de la inversión de la posición del zener lo había hecho, quizás no guardé los cambios (sumo una torpeza más).
Aquí hice las correcciones al esquema indicadas por vos.
Con esta configuración al cortocircuitar las puntas los transistores BC se ponen en corto (se cierra la juntura base-colector en ambos) con lo cual "protegen" al resto del circuito, a un precio, eso si, un poco costoso por el hecho de tener que cambiarlos.
Cuál de las dos configuraciones podría ser más adecuada?
Según entiendo, en el circuito original la funcion del diodo es derivar la corriente hacia el arreglo de los transistores BC558 y BC549.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 7, 2016)

Hola.




Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Te dejo el circuito en LiveWire


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 7, 2016)

Muchas gracias *elaficionado*!!. Te tomaste la molestia de armar todo el circuito... Voy a armarlo y les cuento!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 7, 2016)

Podrías seguir intentando con el SCR:



Cuando se llega a la corriente de corte, la tensión en gate del SCR alcanza la tensión de habilitación y permite que el SCR conduzca. Al conducir el SCR, coloca en saturación a Q3 que a su vez levanta la tensión en base del Q2, obligando al transistor de potencia a cortar.

Para recuperar la alimentación, bastará que se abra y cierre J2 (pulsador).

Modificaría el valor de R1 por 1kOhms.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 7, 2016)

El circuito funciona! Estoy muy agradecido a *elaficionado*, quien comparte ahora el monumento a la paciencia y a la dedicación junto con *Cosmefulanito04*. Ustedes saben un montón, gente. Se pasan los dos! Admiro a la gente que tiene el conocimiento pero mucho más a aquellos que además pueden transmitirlo y ayudar a los otros.
Acá les envío dos imágenes del trabajo terminado.
Cosmefulanito04: tomo en cuenta tu sugerencia del SCR, me parece un dispositivo muy útil y con tu explicación y esquema termino de entender su aplicación en estos casos. Seguramente hallaré ocasión de aplicarlo más adelante.
Lo que me parecía interesante en este circuito es que la parte de protección forma parte del circuito de regulación y no es un dispositivo puesto a la salida, como en otros casos. De hecho, al quedar fuera de servicio los transistores BC la fuente perdía su regulación. Por algún lado había leído que el circuito de protección se diseña para que permanezca "inactivo" y para mi el hecho de que estuviese o no no afectaría a la regulación de la fuente.
Entonces: en este circuito de protección los transistores se hallan en estado de saturación o de corte? No creo que estén trabajando en la zona activa.
De nuevo, muchachos, *GRACIAS* por compartir lo que saben y ayudar. Estoy muy contento y a la vez me doy cuenta de cuanto me falta aprender.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 8, 2016)

Una cosa, del circuito que publicaste, viendo la configuración de los dos transistores de la etapa de protección, tienen la pinta de comportarse como un SCR:


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

Es decir que esos transistores están en estado de corte, como lo está el SCR mientras la tensión en su ánodo sea más positiva que en el cátodo y a la vez no esté recibiendo un pulso de tensión en su compuerta. Verdad?
Y en este caso que es el de la imagen, no es una protección por corte sino una limitación de corriente, el segundo transistor se encuentra en estado de corte hasta que la tensión cae en la resistencia.
Ahora, mi pregunta es: estos mecanismos se disparan cuando la tensión en ellos es de 0,7/0.8 Volt o cuando la tensión cae en ese valor? Es decir, por ejemplo, cuando de 4.7 Volt pasa a 4-3.9 Volt?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 8, 2016)

Simule el circuito ese y efectivamente, funciona como un SCR, pero en vez de controlarse por una tensión de gate, se lo controla introduciendo una corriente por la rama ánodo-cátodo y si no me equivoco, esa corriente debería ser lo suficientemente grande como para alcanzar la corriente de establecimiento del SCR.

Este es tu circuito:



Lo útil de este circuito es que se puede controlar la rama "Ánodo-Cátodo" mediante la resistencia de shunt.

En cambio el circuito del SCR original es este:



El cual se controla por gate (base del 2do transistor).


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

Es decir, que ese arreglo de transistores se puede disparar en ese caso sin introducir tensión en la compuerta? Si no me equivoco, eso no es posible utilizando un SCR.

La primer fuente que armé es la complementaria de esa, la que trae transistores NPN. Con el tiempo vi que hay mejores y más precisos reguladores, pero esta anda bastante bien para todos los usos que requiero. Ahora, extrayendo lo que es el circuito de protección, la parte de regulación se parece bastante a la primer fuente que tomé para hacer este "ejercicio" (#18) Y sin embargo en aquel circuito la estabilización era bastante pobre.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 8, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:
			
		

> Es decir, que ese arreglo de transistores se puede disparar en ese caso sin introducir tensión en la compuerta? Si no me equivoco, eso no es posible utilizando un SCR.



Exacto, esa es la diferencia con un SCR convencional, que no podés dispararlo de esa forma, porque no está pensado para eso, pero en este caso, viene bien.

Tanto el circuito #18, luego la adaptación a PNP y este último que realizaste, tiene un "pequeño" inconveniente con la regulación.

Probá que pasa dejando el potenciómetro fijo en una cierta tensión y varía la carga, fijate lo que pasa con la tensión sobre la carga a medida que aumenta la corriente. 

Otra cosa importante que casi se me escapa, ojo con la potencia disipado sobre el tip42.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

Lo voy a probar usando un potenciómetro o una lámpara chica, porque el transformador que tiene es de 25 Watt. 25/18= 1,38 A . Lo compré así deliberadamente para hacer este experimento.
El TIP42C tiene una disipación de 65 Watt a 25°C... o de 2 Watt. Supongo que tengo que considerar el peor de los dos valores.

Cuando hablas de "pequeño" problema te referís a la caída de tensión que se nota cuando aumenta la corriente? Pues si, es evidente, a veces, dependiendo del consumo, la tensión baja un par de Volts. Hasta ahora eso no me ha dado problemas con lo que estoy haciendo, tampoco trabajo con circuitos que requieran mucha corriente, pero sé que es un problema porque con otra regulación la tensión debería estar estabilizada. No sé si te referías a eso.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 8, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Lo voy a probar usando un potenciómetro o una lámpara chica, porque el transformador que tiene es de 25 Watt. 25/18= 1,38 A . Lo compré así deliberadamente para hacer este experimento.
> El TIP42C tiene una disipación de 65 Watt a 25°C... o de 2 Watt. Supongo que tengo que considerar el peor de los dos valores.



65W, ¿pero con que disipador? ojo con eso.

Yo le calculo, que en la peor condición vas a disipar 35W (25V*1,4A).

Con eso, el disipador a una temperatura adecuada, no 25ºC, sino nuevamente cayendo en la peor condición (siempre se diseña con la peor condición) que suele ser 50ºC, la resistencia térmica del disipador te dá 0,93ºC/W, algo un poco más chico que esto:








> Artículo 5025 ZD-18
> Dimensiones: Base 100mm - Altura 100mm - Espesor núcleo central 12mm
> Resistencia térmica: 0.85º C/W para 75mm
> Superficie: 2656 mm²/mm
> Peso por Metro: 7,650 Kg.





Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Cuando hablas de "pequeño" problema te referís a la caída de tensión que se nota cuando aumenta la corriente? Pues si, es evidente, a veces, dependiendo del consumo, la tensión baja un par de Volts. Hasta ahora eso no me ha dado problemas con lo que estoy haciendo, tampoco trabajo con circuitos que requieran mucha corriente, pero sé que es un problema porque con otra regulación la tensión debería estar estabilizada. No sé si te referías a eso.



Eso mismo. El problema está en la resistencia de shunt, la de 0,47Ohms que está entre los bornes ya regulados, por tal motivo, al haber un aumento de corriente, habrá mayor caída de tensión sobre esa resistencia, la diferencia de tensión que vas a tener en el rango de 0 a 1,4A será de +/-0,658V. Lo ideal, es colocar esa resistencia luego o antes del regulador, pero eso implica modificar el circuito de protección.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

No tengo ese disipador ni por asomo... con lo cual voy a limitarme en el consumo. De hecho, ya lo tenía pensado. Podría además limitar la corriente de salida. Calculé que con una de 0.68 Ohms reduzco la corriente a 1 Ampere aproximadamente. O bien... aparear dos TIP42 con sus correspondientes resistencias... o bien pensar en otro encapsulado, porque el que está puesto es TO220.
En cuanto a la modificación en el circuito de protección, voy a jugar un poco con el simulador... sin esperar resultados geniales porque todavía no termino de figurarme como funciona cada cosa.


----------

